# How long can a doe go past her due date



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

What's the longest your does have gone past their due date? This girl was in standing heat when she went to visit the buck on November 16th and was picked up 2 weeks later (before another heat cycle). The buck was already mounting her before we left, so I'm pretty sure she was bred right then. That would put her at day 158 today. She hasn't dropped, no discharge, no sign of labor. Her bag has been full for a few weeks now and her ligs have been very soft for more than a week. She's a big girl that has big babies, so I'm afraid that the babies are getting too big. I have no plans to induce, just wondering how long she could go.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Bumping this for you...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She could have had a heat 5 days later.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Well, sometimes does go pretty late. Latest I've had one go is five days past due, but I've only had four kiddings. And it's possible she was bred later than you think. Just be patient, she can't keep them forever


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Like Karen said...she could have had another heat 5 or more days later. She might have even snuck one in just before you picked her up!


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

I just had a doe go 16 days over due. I saw the buckling breed her when he escaped. I didn't want her bred so I kept a very close eye on her for another heat cycle. Also there was no more escapes. We have a very nice fence, I was stupid :brickwall: and didn't latch the gate right and that is how the buckling got out. No more heat but she defiantly had kids, lol


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*16 days overdue!?*



GodsGardenLamanchaGoats said:


> I just had a doe go 16 days over due. I saw the buckling breed her when he escaped. I didn't want her bred so I kept a very close eye on her for another heat cycle. Also there was no more escapes. We have a very nice fence, I was stupid :brickwall: and didn't latch the gate right and that is how the buckling got out. No more heat but she defiantly had kids, lol


Oh, MY! Really? How big were her kids?

:nothing to add:


----------



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

She has dropped and has discharge, so I look for her to kid in the morning.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*Wow! 16 days over! Good luck!*



thomcarol said:


> She has dropped and has discharge, so I look for her to kid in the morning.


This is Brownie. We think she is overdue, but certainly she may not be after all!


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

odieclark said:


> Oh, MY! Really? How big were her kids?
> 
> :nothing to add:


I sadly don't have anyway to weigh the kids. The doe kidded without help twins. Very lanky and tall compared to other kids. The doe wouldn't dry up either so maybe that helped with the size. They were 10 pounds ish according to vet on day 5, so I am thinking they were lanky normal sized kids.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

odieclark said:


> This is Brownie. We think she is overdue, but certainly she may not be after all!


She really still doesn't look ready. Her udder has quite a ways to go.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*weight*



GodsGardenLamanchaGoats said:


> I sadly don't have anyway to weigh the kids. The doe kidded without help twins. Very lanky and tall compared to other kids. The doe wouldn't dry up either so maybe that helped with the size. They were 10 pounds ish according to vet on day 5, so I am thinking they were lanky normal sized kids.


For what it's worth, we have used our own bathroom scale to weigh some of our animals, packages we mail our(the heavy ones-2+ pounds), and etc. We have a digital scale, and got another at Walmart for $18., and just subtract our weight and it comes out somewhat close.

But, your vets estimate sounds about right.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*Ready or not?*



deerbunnyfarm said:


> She really still doesn't look ready. Her udder has quite a ways to go.


Deer bunny,

I think you are right! I finally figured out late last night, that she must have been bred by "Hillbilly," and not by "2 by 4!"

So, if Hillbilly is the, Father, then he went in by Brownie on the 5th day of December which would put her due about Tuesday, May 3, 2016 or there after! If it was 2by, she would have been due about April 16th, which has obviously passed 9 days ago! I know someone else said that their goat went 16 days late, but think Hillbilly is the one that bred Brownie and she is due in May!

Thanks for viewing!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I think you're right, Odie!!

Maybe you'll get lucky and have Mother's Day babies!! That would be special!!


----------

